# annoying tickling/ cracking noise at sunroof



## Fritzjr (Oct 10, 2007)

I have the Q7 one week now and it starts to make some noice at the sunroof (when closed) it's a loud ticking/cracking if I drive over "bumps". Even the smallest things on the road recall in that noice at the roof. Does anyone has that problem too? 
greetz
Fritz


----------



## ATLeos (Sep 28, 2006)

*Re: annoying tickling/ cracking noise at sunroof (Fritzjr)*

Do you have the regular sunroof or the panarama roof?


----------



## Fritzjr (Oct 10, 2007)

*Re: annoying tickling/ cracking noise at sunroof (ATLeos)*

I have a panoramic one.


----------



## ATLeos (Sep 28, 2006)

*Re: annoying tickling/ cracking noise at sunroof (Fritzjr)*

Ask the dealer to check it out. It should be very quiet. I have the pano roof and have had no problems with it.


----------



## concord01 (Jul 29, 2007)

*Re: annoying tickling/ cracking noise at sunroof (Fritzjr)*

I have noticed this too on my 3.6 at about 25,000 km. Its intermttent, one day its fine a few days later it does it for hours. Very annoying.


----------



## Fritzjr (Oct 10, 2007)

*Re: annoying tickling/ cracking noise at sunroof (concord01)*

I contacted my dealer. They were aware of that problem, there was a technical notice from factory concerning these noises. They will fine tune and lubricate some parts when I go for service. They didn't do anything yet but the noice seems to have stopped now.


----------

